# Winter vomiting bug



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well folks it is back!!!!

My Mrs has been absolutely poleaxed by it for the last 2 days. She usually gets it but never this bad.

A relative had it and found that Motilium tablets (for nausea and tummy upsets) helped quite a bit. There are 2 types of tablet. The one that dissolves on your tongue is probably the easiest to get down.

If anyone has any other remedies, please post them as it is a soul destroying bug.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

My heart goes out to your poor wife. There are no cures, just the usual supports - rest and the main one, try and stay hydrated (really hard I know). 
If the symptoms do not go away, then ring up nhs direct (0845 46 47) for advice as it may be bacterial. 

Speedy Recovery!!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Never heard of it.

Loddy


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Sip at water frequently. I'd say a sip every 5 minutes is better than a glug every half hour. It could be winter vomiting virus, but it could be a form of food poisoning or a bacterial gastro-enteritis. Don't go giving her tablets out of the cupboard without speaking to a pharmacist first (not the counter assistant but actually the pharmacist themselves!). Go armed with a list of any medication she is on and any conditions she suffers from. 

Hopefully she will feel a lot better soon. Meanwhile make sure that everyone in the house washes their hands every time they go to the loo and before eating. She should also be banned from the kitchen until she is better. If she is dehydrated (passing urine much less than normal) she could try one of the rehydrating fluids -Dioralyte, Rehydrat or one of the many others you can buy from the chemist or in a larger supermarket.

Hoping she feels better very soon!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Son has just had it and was told to drink milk or milk shakes seems to have worked as hes ok now after 2 days of vomiting




Jacquie


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

MrsW said:


> Sip at water frequently.
> Hoping she feels better very soon!


 ... and me.

Bottled water claims that water helps dehydration..... (Copy and paste)....

As merely a footnote." the EU officials concluded that, following a three-year investigation, there was no evidence to prove the previously undisputed fact.

Producers of bottled water are now forbidden by law from making the claim and will face a two-year jail sentence if they defy the edict, which comes into force in the UK next month." 8O


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

As a recently retired N.H.S.Direct nurse advisor I would advise her to eat small amounts of food - simple foods like bread, potatoes, white fish for example. Not a lot of sugar or fat though as they can be a bit irritant.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for your help and good advice. She could not even keep sips of water down and has had nothing for 2 days.

I would not normally post anything along these lines but it is better to be prepared as this Winter virus might be a lot worse than usual.

Stay safe.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Consultant in Infectious diseases friend says flat Coke/Pepsi (not low calorie) until you can get medication - better than water as it has sugars in. However seek medical advice asap. 

The advice was given to our lads really for Gap year and travelling. Always sure of Coke/Pepsi in sealed bottle. However it is fine if you get the bug over the weekend and cannot get to Dr.

Jan


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

working in the Hospital we have had cases in the ward already over the last couple of months, I think visitors bring it in,

then the Nurses get struck down with is and have to stay off work for a few days..result...the poor few staff left are run off their feet.

It is a really unpleasant thing to catch, my 2 granddaughters had it the other week, poor things...and I agree with the Motilium I have been using them for years 


Anne


----------

